# Dx Code History of Bigeminal PVCs



## missyah20 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good Afternoon,
  If it is listed that the patient has Coronary artery disease with a history of bigeminal PVCs is there a diagnosis for the History of PVCs?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aclements (Oct 19, 2011)

You many need to use the history of disease of the circulatory system V12.59


----------

